# ATV/Camping



## Kapa1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Does any one know of any campgrounds state or private (preferably state) that has ATV trails in it? I have a camper that has toy storage for quads and I just bought a quad. It would be really nice to be able to keep the quad right in the camp site and drive it to the trails. Does a place like this exist? Thanks.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Here Are A Few....
Black Lake Has A Few Campgrounds That Are State Or Private That You Can Ride From. (ONAWAY AREA)
================
Mack Lake Campground (bullgap Trails) Has One Too. (ROSE CITY/MIO AREA)
================
The Meadows Trail System Has A Campground Right In The Middle Of It Too. (ROSE CITY/MIO AREA)
================
ATLANTA HAS OE TOO, I BELIVE IT IS CALLED JACKSON LAKE CAMPGROUND.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

In Ogemaw County you can ride them on the road shoulders legally as long as you have an ORV sticker, a helmet & you ride 20 MPH or less. Rose City is located in the center of Ogemaw County and there's a lot of state ORV trails in the area.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Carrieville by Luther has a rustic campground. I know people camp by the Jonesville bridge in the Leota system, although it's not really a designated CG.


----------



## river (Apr 10, 2008)

there's a free place in south branch on Mack lake road.been going there for years.


----------



## Glen14 (May 1, 2008)

Straits state park in St. Ignace -1000's of miles of trails at your doorstep, it's even legel to ride downtown St. Ignace.
The Econo Lodge across the street rents ATV's call them 1-877-643-9688 if you have questions.


----------

